
Show HN: Security Advice for Regular People - brundolf
I had the idea to create a dedicated web page containing basic, easy-to-understand digital hygiene advice. So if a friend or relative asks you for advice on securing their digital lives, you can simply give them a link and hopefully they&#x27;ll share it with their friends too.<p>Hosting is on GitHub pages; just a single, semantic, accessible HTML file.<p>I just made this today, so contributions are welcome, especially right now. I am not a security researcher, so if anyone finds an issue with what I&#x27;ve written in this first draft, or thinks some other point deserves mentioning, please tell me either here or in the form of a GitHub ticket or pull-request. Project goals and contribution guidelines are available in the readme.<p>I&#x27;m also thinking about getting a custom domain name for it, but I&#x27;m not sure what has the right balance of sounding trustworthy and being available&#x2F;affordable. So let me know if you have any ideas on that front as well!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;brundonsmith&#x2F;basic-digital-security
======
ullarah
The biggest issue among my family and friends are the social engineering
questions that strangers ask when on Facebook/Twitter/etc. "Hey what School
did you go to as a child?", "What was your first car?". Those kind of innocent
like questions that older generations just answer without thinking too much
about.

That and explaining two factor authentication and password management,
thankfully the latter is not much of an issue these days thanks to browser-
integrated password managers like Bitwarden.

As a community trainer, I do a lot of explaining and development. I've found
that simple, concise, straight-to-the-point dot points are the key to getting
the message across. Perhaps have a short explanation about a topic, and the
dot points explaining the fix, or helpful hints.

Definitely keeping an eye on this one and if I can contribute in any way I
will.

~~~
brundolf
> The biggest issue among my family and friends are the social engineering
> questions

That's a really good point, it should probably get its own section.

> Perhaps have a short explanation about a topic, and the dot points
> explaining the fix, or helpful hints.

Yeah; I tried to avoid long paragraphs but may've still gotten a little too
verbose in some spots. The hope was that the table of contents would function
as a sort of bullet point-list, where people could skip straight to the things
they haven't already heard about.

> Definitely keeping an eye on this one and if I can contribute in any way I
> will.

Thanks!

